
Show HN: Search the pages that HN links to - ksangeelee
http://kakapo.susa.net:8080/cfs/
======
JPLeRouzic
Woa, I looked for that, for years, and you use even Tomcat? Bravo!

I always see comments as more interesting than the submitted links (which most
are from same sources, often submitted repetitively).

This is a kind of double indirection, as links are probably even more
interesting than comments.

Something I would love is some kind of email alert about some keywords.

~~~
ksangeelee
Tomcat made sense because I'd be running a JVM for Lucene in any case, and I'm
trying to minimise resource requirements as far as is practical.

I intend to add an option to return a JSON response with the top 100 results.
You may be able to make some kind of cron based alert from that.

